# Advice on removing this protective wax on my Nissan



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

My new 370z needs a lot of TLC under the bonnet, I need to remove the thick protective wax they apply in the factory , I remember doing my old one which was a chore and iirc i used meths, tardis, scothbrite, a steam cleaner and a lot of elbow grease

any better methods?

would something like surfex be worth a try ?

Tools in my arsenal are

Steamers 
Hot air gun
Tardis 
APC
meths/white spirit
Engine degreaser





My old one didnt look too bad after I finished but would rather not spend as much time as I did before


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

This is the best i've used trust me it works.http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/traff...film-remover-detergent-concentrate-degreaser-


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Well had a good bash today


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work on a very nice engine bay.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me, some nice mods there by the look of it!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

What did you use in the end Rich?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

James_R said:


> What did you use in the end Rich?


Steamer
Hot air gun
Tardis
APC
Envy and other detail brushes

Basically , then dressed with interior dressing on the plastics


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh and Britemax on the pipe , needs a lot more work when I get chance


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks a really good job Rich


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

V6 supercharged :argie::argie:


----------

